# My link background



## GE Axiom (Mar 12, 2013)

Has anyone figured out if there is a way to customize the my link system more? Such as adding your own background? 

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## TFroehlichIII (Mar 15, 2013)

GE Axiom said:


> Has anyone figured out if there is a way to customize the my link system more? Such as adding your own background?
> 
> Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


Did you ever figure this question out? I have the same question on my 2014 Cruze.


----------



## hificruzer226 (Mar 27, 2013)

I am curious too...


----------

